# a few of my bottles



## mtfdfire22 (May 30, 2011)

these are photos of the bottles which are my favorites.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (May 30, 2011)

mi bottles. hutches, blobs and tooled crowns


----------



## mtfdfire22 (May 30, 2011)

couple more bottles, baltimore loops, blobs and tooled crowns


----------



## mtfdfire22 (May 30, 2011)

overflow!!! some of the bottles i wanted inside but not displayed. the others are stored outside in boxes till i find a use for them.


----------



## glass man (May 30, 2011)

Nice!Really love the cobalt Barber's bottle!!![&:] JAMIE


----------



## mtfdfire22 (May 31, 2011)

thanks! got a really good deal on that one and the cranberry one. i will have more posts with the other barbers soon. those two are what got me into barber bottles


----------



## epackage (May 31, 2011)

No offense, I really like your stuff, but I personally don't see the point of displaying bottles with a bunch of other bottles in front of them. I think it takes away from what you're displaying and it looks sort of all jumbled up and makes me wonder what I'm seeing and what is hidden in the back. Unless you're looking to just display the necks of taller bottles I think you're doing yourself and your collection a disservice by blocking what you have with a bunch of smaller bottles in front of them.

 The pic of the first shelf is much more appealing and a lot less jumbled than the rest


    Sorry but I wanted to be honest....Jim


----------



## rockbot (Jun 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> No offense, I really like your stuff, but I personally don't see the point of displaying bottles with a bunch of other bottles in front of them. I think it takes away from what you're displaying and it looks sort of all jumbled up and makes me wonder what I'm seeing and what is hidden in the back. Unless you're looking to just display the necks of taller bottles I think you're doing yourself and your collection a disservice by blocking what you have with a bunch of smaller bottles in front of them.
> 
> ...


 
 I like jumble![][]
 All kidding aside you got some nice bottles there but they are some what hidden.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Jun 1, 2011)

i take no offense, but i do take suggestions, so i will fix what i have and show them as they deserve. ive added a few since then anyway including a scroll, two more barbers and a very strange flask. the bottles in the third picture are not really anything i will display, for they are all out of state bottles and i really only seriously collect barbers, michigan bottles and whiskeys but the bottles in the third pic are all out of state.


----------



## epackage (Jun 1, 2011)

Great Nic, can't wait to see pic's....Jim


----------



## glass man (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a 7 1/2 inch tall amylthist hobnail barbers with the metal pouring spout.It is perfect! Many hobnails have chips on the hobnails...was really glad to get it!May have to sell at some point,but it will be one of the last bottles to go!

 Will love to see your other barbers!They come in so many colors and is one reason I like them though I collect all sorts of bottles:color is key for my collection.

 THANKS FOR POSTING!!JAMIE


----------



## Wolfdog (Jun 4, 2011)

any upper peninsula hutch bottles you may want to get rid of ?


----------

